# King and Queen of your city's skyline



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

I just thought of this one:
New York has 2 of the most striking skyscrapers that dominate its skyline, namely the Empire State (the King) and Chrysler (the Queen).
Which 2 buildings in your city could be described as the King and Queen of the city?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In Hong Kong, 2IFC can be considered the King and Central Plaza, the Queen 

But I still think The Central Plaza is The King and Bank Of China, the Queen


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

The Sears Tower (King) and John Hancock (Queen).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about San Francisco? I consider The Bank Of America tower to be the King and Transamerica Pyramid, The Queen though The Transamerica is taller!


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Perth: Central Park Tower (249 m) and the BankWest Tower (214 m)


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Though I live a long way from London, I would say most would agree Tower 42 is the king, Swiss Re the Queen.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This is what the king and queen of NYC look like from the East River.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

spotila said:


> Though I live a long way from London, I would say most would agree Tower 42 is the king, Swiss Re the Queen.


Yeah, with St Paul's cathedral as the queen mother!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Present:
Sears is an unwed King
JHC is the grandfather looking at his legacy
Aon is the forgotten son

In the future:
Fordham is the Queen
Trump is the new flashy brother
Waterview is the forgotten child


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> Present:
> Sears is an unwed King
> JHC is the grandfather looking at his legacy
> Aon is the forgotten son
> ...


or The Sears Tower is the king and the JHC is the queen.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Houston:

King: JP Morgan Chase Towerl;










Queen: Williams Tower;


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

keep in mind: The King and Queen aren't necessarily the two tallest buildings, just the tallest classy ones. For example, Sears is Chicagos King and Hancock is Queen. Amoco/Aon Center isn't quite as classy as the other two

In Hong Kong, id definately say Central Plaza and Bank of China... two class acts. 2IFC really blows, im sorry but it does


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Both Sears and Hancock are masculine though. Can't have a male Queen, can you?


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

The king of Boston would be the John Hancock because it is the tallest and it has a male name though it looks more elegant than the queen, the Prudential. When they "mate" in 2001, 111 Huntington Avenue is born (the blue building next to the Prudential) with the glass of the John Hancock and the lights of the Prudential (both are bright at top I guess).


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice pic. Is that river frozen?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

The King is now First Canadian Place , the Queen in red is Scotia Plaza









The old King, Commerce Court North (467 ft. 1931) is still impressive though.


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

TalB said:


> This is what the king and queen of NYC look like from the East River.


The thing that can drive me crazy about most pictures of NYC is knowing that the skyscrapers there are so much taller than they appear. It isn't anything for a 650 ft. building in Midtown Manhattan to go completely without notice in the skyline, and amazing as that is, having all the skyscrapers takes away even from the taller ones such as the King and Queen of the skyline. The ESB especially, is so incredibly tall, tall, TALL!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

OK, the elderly king of Dubai [soon to be succeeded]









by Krazy


And his fat queen...










two young princes....









by Dubai-Lover


and the up and coming pretender to the throne!









by Dubai-Lover


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Liberty Place for Philadelphia









One Liberty Place with the king's crown, Two LP with the tiara


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> Both Sears and Hancock are masculine though. Can't have a male Queen, can you?


Good Point!


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

The king..complete with crown.









The queen..cold and emotionless









Crown prince









The beautiful princess









Royal Guard..complete with sheild









The twins of the family









The advisor









Wise grandfather









The court jester









Togetherness


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Art Deco said:


> The thing that can drive me crazy about most pictures of NYC is knowing that the skyscrapers there are so much taller than they appear. It isn't anything for a 650 ft. building in Midtown Manhattan to go completely without notice in the skyline, and amazing as that is, having all the skyscrapers takes away even from the taller ones such as the King and Queen of the skyline. The ESB especially, is so incredibly tall, tall, TALL!


I agree... it really isn't until you're there that you can get a true sense of the immensity of the city... I have the same feeling for Hong Kong.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

ThreeHundred's post is the best


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

If we forget about some of the old spires we have, this must be the UGLY Royal family from Copenhagen :sleepy: 

King: Herlev Hospital ( 120m - 394ft) - the world's 4th tallest Hospital 









Queen: Domus Vista ( 96m - 315ft ) - :runaway: 









Crown Prince: Carlsberg HQ ( 88m - 289ft ) - Carlsberg = beer :cheers1:









Prince: Radisson SAS Scandinavia Hotel ( 86m - 282ft )








( a drunk German survived falling from the roof some years ago )


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 2, 2005)

Johnny is Queen


----------



## Quickdraw (Dec 2, 2005)

King 









Aon Center, the forgotten one


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

King And Queen of Bangkok..........
King........Baiyoke........
Queen........China Resources Tower.............


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Quickdraw said:


> Johnny is Queen


Well, I guess this is the 21st century!...LOL.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Until 9/11, the ES/Chrysler Bldgs were the prince and princess to the Twins.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Toronto

CN Tower is the King.

First Canadian Place is the Queen.

Skydome a.k.a the Rogers Centre is the jester.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

These two beauties.

King: Rembrandttoren
Queen: Mondriaantoren.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The true King and Queen of HK skyline


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

This thread works really nicely for Charlotte, which uses a lot of regal naming and imagery because of its namesake. I think most would consider the Bank of America Corporate HQ and nearby Hearst Tower to be the "king" and "queen" of the skyline; when BoA was completed it was dubbed the "crown jewel of the Queen City" by the developers and media.

Photos courtesy of Flash:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

In Rotterdam: King: Delftse Poort









Queen: Montevideo (right)









Standing together, Montevideo and its neighbour World port center would also make nice couple.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Skybean said:


> The King is now First Canadian Place , the Queen in red is Scotia Plaza


But soon Trump will rise between them and take over the kingdom.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

The King










I'd say 2Pru would make a good queen.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I kinda think of John Hancok Centre as The Queen for Chicago's skyline. It's as dark lookin as The Sears Tower


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

In London. One Canada Square is without a doubt King!



















Whilst Tower 42 is the Queen, imposing her authority over in the city!


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

King of seattle- Columbia Center




















-Regarded by some as somewhat dark and imposing



Queen of seattle- WaMu










-to some, her majesty resembles a spark plug, but i find her absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

For Albuquerque....the King is the Bank Tower of Albuquerque Plaza....and the Queen right next to it is the Hyatt Tower.


----------

